

Ask HN: how do you escape from logic? - mrwnmonm


======
brandonpindulic
Don’t take “common knowledge” or conformity for granted. Try things out on
your own. Obviously use common sense, but not everything that is fed to you is
correct. Experiment and be willing to fail, as long as that failure won’t put
you out of the game.

